# Scotts 24k Golden Retriever puppies



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

Well not all breeders submit the eyes and heart and some do the DNA testing (PRA 1 and 2, Ichthyosis) but also don't submit them to OFA/K9data. The older the breeder is, the more likely they are just old school and don't submit them. Just ask for copies of the clearances. Any breeder that is a quality breeder and adheres to the GRCA CoE should have no problem supplying you with copies to verify they are done.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

What health certifications are missing? Can you post the pedigrees of the sire and dam of the litter? 



Full disclosure, my dog oldest Jack is one of the champions listed on her site. We do not have a relationship at all with Joanne anymore and have not for some time.


----------



## goldendoggo (Nov 17, 2018)

Hi HiTideGoldens- this is a litter from Rocky and Teaser

Rocky: Pedigree: Am.GCH Scotts 24k Who Wants To Be A Millionare
Teaser: Pedigree: Ridgeviews Shake it for me girl

Is there a reason why you no longer have a relationship with Joanne, or simply just out of contact? There's a strong possibility I would place a deposit with her, but I'd love to get other opinions and any other potential red flags. Thanks!


----------



## goldendoggo (Nov 17, 2018)

Strange question, but is it possible to submit fake eye exams to OFA? What does a real eye exam look like?


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

All clearances are there, but you would just need to ask Joanne for a copy of updated eye clearances on both.


----------



## goldendoggo (Nov 17, 2018)

Bump

Anyone else have input on Joanne from Scotts 24k? I might just go with them.
@HiTideGoldens Can you share any input as to why you no longer have a relationship with Scotts? This is a very important decision for me so I want to make sure I get the best possible breeder. Thanks in advanced


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

goldendoggo said:


> Strange question, but is it possible to submit fake eye exams to OFA? What does a real eye exam look like?


I would be happy to send a scan to you of a real eye exam. In theory, OFA will verify w their own copy from the vet who did the eye exam so no you can't have a faked eye exam on OFA. People do fake them all the time. Just two weeks ago at a dog show, the gal checking people in sent us off w blank forms, while we went to go get the puppy. She didn't have us pay for the exam but even if she did, the forms left the show site. In that scenario, we could have filled them out ourselves, never come back, and then showed them as eye clearances to inquiries. Goes w/out saying we didn't but that's how it happens.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Here's an eye clearance that I had saved online (not sent in to OFA - and there's no point now).

I don't like personal information being out there, so a lot has been scratched out on the left. Nothing has been changed on the right. 

This was for my boy Jacks who I lost a couple months ago to cancer. 

Best gist of an eye exam is it may last only a minute or two.

Dogs eyes will be dilated before - and eye vet takes a look at both eyes.

Owner (me) - fills out all the personal address information on the left side. 

Eye Vet will check microchips and write that information down, check the eyes, and depending on the findings will mark accordingly on the right side - and sign the cert.

On the right side - he will either declare the eyes as "normal" or not. 

If the eyes have something like distichiasis (very common), the eye (or both eyes) can't be marked as normal. But it's a breeder option and low concern. 

With my little 10.5 year old dog - he had clear eyes all his life. Which was crazy, because he also had teary eyes all his life. <= Which, is my way of pointing out that even if a dog has full clearances including clear eyes every year.... you still need to have a conversation about health with the breeder. And ask questions about what you see with the adult dog.

Primary concerns that I would go over with a breeder any time and every time - even with my puppy's breeder who is a close friend... it's ask about skin health, allergies, stomach issues, etc. 

As what the adult dogs are eating, etc.

To answer a question about whether a breeder could fake an eye cert. Probably? I guess it's easy to see how a clearance could be faked if somebody had the paperwork? And had other clearances to use to fake a eye vet's signature and #. Other thing is I don't know how easy it is to contact an eye vet and ask them to verify a client/clearance???? 

Especially if a breeder doesn't always have original copies of the eye clearance for studs she uses. If they ask, they probably are getting a scanned copy sent over to them. And a scanned copy is a lot easier to fake, quite honestly. 

The breeder who hasn't sent the clearances in will have the cert on official paperwork to show a puppy buyer - even though, again - will just provide copies or scans to the buyer. 

Anyway. 

All reasons why having the clearance on OFA - at least within a year of the breeding is best! <= And I'm guilty because I do not habitually send eye certs in to OFA. Even this year, I have a cert filed away and was one of those people pulling it out to send scanned copies to whoever. 


But if you think a breeder is likely to do something like falsifying clearances.... to the point where you have to ask them how you know if those clearances are real.... you should probably walk away from that breeder.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

goldendoggo said:


> Bump
> 
> Anyone else have input on Joanne from Scotts 24k? I might just go with them.
> @HiTideGoldens Can you share any input as to why you no longer have a relationship with Scotts? This is a very important decision for me so I want to make sure I get the best possible breeder. Thanks in advanced


My apologies on the delay in response, I'm not on the forum as much as I used to be. I'm not sure if you've made a decision on this litter at this point but you are welcome to PM me for more details.


----------



## fmedzonsky (Feb 12, 2019)

Hi Just curious if you went with 24K? I am also considering putting a deposit with them


----------



## Sam_22 (Jan 7, 2020)

I am considering going with 24K. Did any of you all decide to go with them?


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Sam you need to get the names of the sire & dam of the litter so people can look up information for you. Their website is very out of date... which happens often but no way to know anything about them or their dogs/puppies. So be cautious before committing to anything and get info. 
Anyone can build a website and say all the right things, make your decisions on what's real.


----------



## Sam_22 (Jan 7, 2020)

@puddles everywhere thank you! Let me know what you think: 

I actually found this breeder based on multiple recommendations on this board from engaged members - which makes me feel more comfortable. Here are the links: 









Advanced Search | Orthopedic Foundation for Animals | Columbia, MO


Use our advanced search tool to find information and reports by registration number, animal name, breed, special programs, report type and more.




www.ofa.org













Advanced Search | Orthopedic Foundation for Animals | Columbia, MO


Use our advanced search tool to find information and reports by registration number, animal name, breed, special programs, report type and more.




www.ofa.org





I've asked her to send me updated clearances before I submit my deposit which she agreed but I have not received them yet. She seems very old school.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Good job... she is, been doing this a long time. Eyes are the only concern and lots of breeders are bad about sending them in. You should feel safe with this one


----------



## Sam_22 (Jan 7, 2020)

Thank you! I would've done this completely the wrong way without this wonderful board. I'll pay everyone back with puppy pics soon


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Sam_22 said:


> Thank you! I would've done this completely the wrong way without this wonderful board. I'll pay everyone back with puppy pics soon


That works!


----------



## Bowser (Feb 16, 2020)

Any update on working with 24k? 
Thanks!


----------



## Heatherc (Mar 30, 2020)

Chiming in here... we purchased a pup from Scotts24k about 7 years ago. We found the breeder after attending the Carmel Valley Dog Show and falling in love with their stud Rocky. We ended up purchasing a male pup from Rocky and Jenny’s litter a few months later. At the time of purchase we were provided copies of all clearances, which our vet reviewed, as well. 
Fast forward and our Bentley is almost 7.5 now and has been in great health. His temperament is spot on and he’s one handsome boy. Hope this helps!


----------



## LilTex229 (Apr 9, 2020)

fmedzonsky said:


> Hi Just curious if you went with 24K? I am also considering putting a deposit with them


I am curious as well for you! I am close to putting down a deposit with Scott’s 24K Golden’s, but like the OP of this thread, am concerned by the lack of findable recent eye clearances of their sire, Rocky.
Did you go with a puppy of theirs? Any info would be so appreciated!


----------



## LilTex229 (Apr 9, 2020)

Sam_22 said:


> Thank you! I would've done this completely the wrong way without this wonderful board. I'll pay everyone back with puppy pics soon


Hi there — did you end up buying a puppy from Scott’s 24K? I would love to hear how it went/goes if so, or why not if not. I’m trying to decide whether to put a deposit down myself. Many thanks in advance!


----------



## NAD (Aug 22, 2020)

Sam_22 said:


> I am considering going with 24K. Did any of you all decide to go with them?
> [/QUOTE Do not give her a deposit..she stole our money..never got our puppy even though she told us it was born and ours..then communication stopped. I wish I would have found this forum sooner because who knows how many others she has stolen money from. We gave her our deposit in Jan 2019 and puppy was supposed to be born March/April 2019. I have emails with all correspondence regarding puppy and that it was “ours” up until the last minute when she said it wasn’t and then stopped replying to us. STAY AWAY FROM JOANNE SCOTT unless you want to lose your money!


----------



## g0ldenb0y (Sep 26, 2020)

Hi There,

I'm in a similar boat where I've put down a deposit for her upcoming litter. Just found this forum. She's been very responsive so far but seems a bit scatter brained... can you elaborate at all on your experience? Did you ever speak to her over the phone? Seems she needs more persistence to remind her of what's going on!


----------



## NAD (Aug 22, 2020)

g0ldenb0y said:


> Hi There,
> 
> I'm in a similar boat where I've put down a deposit for her upcoming litter. Just found this forum. She's been very responsive so far but seems a bit scatter brained... can you elaborate at all on your experience? Did you ever speak to her over the phone? Seems she needs more persistence to remind her of what's going on!


Everything seemed fine and we were able to stay in touch with her until it was time to arrange pick up. She then told us the puppy was not available. We tried to contact her via text, phone call, fed ex with no response...we tried all the methods of communication that we had previously been using to correspond only now she wasn't replying to us. We have all the emails and can give you a timeline of communication to back up what we are saying and that we THOUGHT we had a puppy and we were just waiting to be able to schedule a pick up date. The last email we actually received from her stated that she had been trying to get a hold of us to pick up the puppy which was not true because according to when the puppy was born, they were not ready to be away from the mom yet and we had been the ones who had been sending emails to her to find out updates on the puppy and get status of when we could get it.


----------



## g0ldenb0y (Sep 26, 2020)

NAD said:


> Everything seemed fine and we were able to stay in touch with her until it was time to arrange pick up. She then told us the puppy was not available. We tried to contact her via text, phone call, fed ex with no response...we tried all the methods of communication that we had previously been using to correspond only now she wasn't replying to us. We have all the emails and can give you a timeline of communication to back up what we are saying and that we THOUGHT we had a puppy and we were just waiting to be able to schedule a pick up date. The last email we actually received from her stated that she had been trying to get a hold of us to pick up the puppy which was not true because according to when the puppy was born, they were not ready to be away from the mom yet and we had been the ones who had been sending emails to her to find out updates on the puppy and get status of when we could get it.


Thank you for sharing your experience.... no word back from her since and no returned deposit? I would imagine that she would reach out about a future litter at least. Very good to know.


----------



## NAD (Aug 22, 2020)

No deposit ever returned or contact from her. At that point (when she said the puppy was not ours) we let her know that we were not interested in a future litter and just wanted our deposit back since she was the one who backed out of contract. We just did not want to deal with her any more after that issue. According to their site..(see below)..if you place a deposit and puppy is born, it's yours. WE did not change our minds, THEY backed out of selling us the puppy and kept our deposit. Where are you located? Are you in the same county as her business?

*"Our Policy"*

*It is our policy at 24k Goldens that when a deposit is placed on a puppy and that litter is on the ground, that puppy has been held for you and all other buyers have been turned away from that puppy. Should you change your mind after this time you forfeit your deposit.*


----------



## g0ldenb0y (Sep 26, 2020)

NAD said:


> No deposit ever returned or contact from her. At that point (when she said the puppy was not ours) we let her know that we were not interested in a future litter and just wanted our deposit back since she was the one who backed out of contract. We just did not want to deal with her any more after that issue. According to their site..(see below)..if you place a deposit and puppy is born, it's yours. WE did not change our minds, THEY backed out of selling us the puppy and kept our deposit. Where are you located? Are you in the same county as her business?
> 
> *"Our Policy"*​
> *It is our policy at 24k Goldens that when a deposit is placed on a puppy and that litter is on the ground, that puppy has been held for you and all other buyers have been turned away from that puppy. Should you change your mind after this time you forfeit your deposit.*


I am in San Diego and have been in constant contact with her. If that were to happen to me, I'd be just as surprised. I've already given her my deposit and she confirmed gender and pick #


----------



## MrsRedford225 (May 14, 2020)

NAD said:


> No deposit ever returned or contact from her. At that point (when she said the puppy was not ours) we let her know that we were not interested in a future litter and just wanted our deposit back since she was the one who backed out of contract. We just did not want to deal with her any more after that issue. According to their site..(see below)..if you place a deposit and puppy is born, it's yours. WE did not change our minds, THEY backed out of selling us the puppy and kept our deposit. Where are you located? Are you in the same county as her business?
> 
> *"Our Policy"*​
> *It is our policy at 24k Goldens that when a deposit is placed on a puppy and that litter is on the ground, that puppy has been held for you and all other buyers have been turned away from that puppy. Should you change your mind after this time you forfeit your deposit.*


Hi, were you able to find a pup? If not, PM me. I have a few reputable breeder names Im happy to share with you. Carol


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

MrsRedford225 said:


> Hi, were you able to find a pup? If not, PM me. I have a few reputable breeder names Im happy to share with you. Carol


I'm starting to see quite a few of your pm requests - to those who do this- be absolutely certain the referral does full clearances.


----------



## MrsRedford225 (May 14, 2020)

Of course! Our puppy search became my full time job (one of the few silver linings w/Covid). I learned a lot, with a lot of good guidance from this forum. I kept a detailed spreadsheet with all the breeders I reached out to, along with any communications, pedigrees, clearances, etc. - We will be bringing home a pup around Thanksgiving from a very reputable, wonderful breeder. - With that said tho, I know how frustrating it can be for puppy families looking for a pup from a reputable breeder in CA right now (Thanks, Covid). So, if I can share any of what I learned I'm happy to do so.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

It's just that newly educated puppy people often don't get the nuance, just wanted to be sure you were referring to breeders that would get a thumbs up from us oldsters.


----------



## TheChico (Sep 9, 2020)

Any further opinions? I'm considering a future litter with her too. The dame is on her website and I was able to look her up on K9data/OFA but the sire is not on her site. Waiting to hear back from her about further info on him. I am a bit surprised by the above mentioned experience where the deposit was withheld after the breeder wasn't able to provide the puppy 😱


----------



## g0ldenb0y (Sep 26, 2020)

Prism Goldens said:


> It's just that newly educated puppy people often don't get the nuance, just wanted to be sure you were referring to breeders that would get a thumbs up from us oldsters.


What are your opinions on Scotts 24K? I'm also fairly new to breeders, breeding practices for GRs myself. I've done extensive research, but would you be able to vouch for Joanne / Steve scott? I know her husband passed away, which is really sad... but just want to make sure breeding practice wise, things check out.


----------



## g0ldenb0y (Sep 26, 2020)

TheChico said:


> Any further opinions? I'm considering a future litter with her too. The dame is on her website and I was able to look her up on K9data/OFA but the sire is not on her site. Waiting to hear back from her about further info on him. I am a bit surprised by the above mentioned experience where the deposit was withheld after the breeder wasn't able to provide the puppy 😱


She told me she is expecting another litter in November. She'll find out if her girl is pregnant soon. May want to reach out to get on the list if you're still interested... the site is quite outdated. I got on a few phone calls with her to discuss the mom / dad of this current litter. She hasn't provided clearances to me, but upon asking said she sends buyers home with all updated OFA clearances in the puppy packet.


----------



## TheChico (Sep 9, 2020)

I'd imagine everyone would want to see clearances beforehand not at the time of pick up? Yeah I'm still in touch with her. Just waiting on her to get back to me about the sire. I'm not in a rush to get a puppy. I'd rather wait and go with someone else if it they're able to provide all the satisfactory clearances.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

OFA clearances, if done, are available publicly on the website and should definitely be seen before you even make the commitment to buy a puppy. Heart and eyes need to be sent in by the breeder, hips and elbows will be there automatically if done.


----------



## g0ldenb0y (Sep 26, 2020)

Sweet Girl said:


> OFA clearances, if done, are available publicly on the website and should definitely be seen before you even make the commitment to buy a puppy. Heart and eyes need to be sent in by the breeder, hips and elbows will be there automatically if done.


 Is it true that hips / eyes only need to be checked after the mom and dad are 24 months or older?


----------



## BlazenGR (Jan 12, 2012)

g0ldenb0y said:


> Is it true that hips / eyes only need to be checked after the mom and dad are 24 months or older?


Hips and elbows, to comply with the GRCA Code of Ethics, can only be done after 24 months of age. Before that, they are considered prelims and are not acceptable. A cardiac exam by a cardiologist can be done any time after 12 months, but eyes must be done annually. Additionally, to comply with the CoE, this information must be publicly available in the OFA database (OFA is currently the only data repository that meets the guidelines of the CoE).


----------



## Golden floofmother (Nov 15, 2020)

Joanne is an ER nurse in real life and echoing some of the comments here, she struck us as being somewhat erratic but she did care very much about our pup and has been there for us by text for months after. Similarly, I was nervous since her site was so out of date but she struck us as being old school - arguably eccentric, in a mad dog lady way. Our pup, Daphne, was well-loved, affectionate and socialised when we picked her up - that couldn't have been replicated by someone who was simply in it to make money. Compared to other breeders, it wasn't as polished experience but Daphne has been an absolute affectionate, intelligent sweetheart without any health difficulties - she's 18 mo now so hopefully too early to say! Suggest texting and phone calls as best way to contact. Her mother was Teaser and think that was her last litter.


----------



## NAD (Aug 22, 2020)

Golden floofmother said:


> Joanne is an ER nurse in real life and echoing some of the comments here, she struck us as being somewhat erratic but she did care very much about our pup and has been there for us by text for months after. Similarly, I was nervous since her site was so out of date but she struck us as being old school - arguably eccentric, in a mad dog lady way. Our pup, Daphne, was well-loved, affectionate and socialised when we picked her up - that couldn't have been replicated by someone who was simply in it to make money. Compared to other breeders, it wasn't as polished experience but Daphne has been an absolute affectionate, intelligent sweetheart without any health difficulties - she's 18 mo now so hopefully too early to say! Suggest texting and phone calls as best way to contact. Her mother was Teaser and think that was her last litter.
> View attachment 878468


Hi..when was your puppy born? Timing seems pretty close to when we were dealing with her. Thanks!


----------



## Golden floofmother (Nov 15, 2020)

NAD said:


> Hi..when was your puppy born? Timing seems pretty close to when we were dealing with her. Thanks!


Born on April Fools last year - based off emails, we were second pick but Daphne came from only a litter of 2 (the other was a male)...not sure if that helps.


----------



## mrgoodbarker (Nov 16, 2020)

This is Scout at 5 months. Was born in June. He's a beautiful dog. My third golden. Temperament is spot on. I had a good experience with Joanne. Teaser x Rocky.


----------



## Golden floofmother (Nov 15, 2020)

Such a mischievous age! Daphne's temperament is spot on and in fact, probably more people orientated than my previous 2 - she is my 3rd goldie too!


----------



## mrgoodbarker (Nov 16, 2020)

Golden floofmother said:


> Such a mischievous age! Daphne's temperament is spot on and in fact, probably more people orientated than my previous 2 - she is my 3rd goldie too!


He finds plenty of trouble. But we love him to death.


----------



## Cntrylvr555 (Nov 18, 2020)

mrgoodbarker said:


> This is Scout at 5 months. Was born in June. He's a beautiful dog. My third golden. Temperament is spot on. I had a good experience with Joanne. Teaser x Rocky.
> 
> View attachment 878469
> 
> ...


----------



## Cntrylvr555 (Nov 18, 2020)

I think we have one of Scout’s sisters! Lily was born 6/4/20 to the RockyxTeaser litter of 17! She has been a pure joy (and is our 3rd golden as well), super smart, loving, a great little sister to our 5 year old lab and wonderful with our children (ages 7, 11 and 13). Joanne has been wonderful and we had a great experience with 24k Goldens!


----------



## g0ldenb0y (Sep 26, 2020)

Cntrylvr555 said:


> I think we have one of Scout’s sisters! Lily was born 6/4/20 to the RockyxTeaser litter of 17! She has been a pure joy (and is our 3rd golden as well), super smart, loving, a great little sister to our 5 year old lab and wonderful with our children (ages 7, 11 and 13). Joanne has been wonderful and we had a great experience with 24k Goldens!
> View attachment 878495


Awww she’s precious. I’m picking my pup up from Joanne in 2 weeks. She told me it’s a Rebel x Teaser puppy. I was a bit concerned / confused about timelines since Teaser just gave birth in June? Or did she give birth in April? If April, the timeline would make more sense hah!

side note unrelated question for everyone - did you all opt in for pet insurance by chance? And if so, recos?


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

g0ldenb0y said:


> Awww she’s precious. I’m picking my pup up from Joanne in 2 weeks. She told me it’s a Rebel x Teaser puppy. I was a bit concerned / confused about timelines since Teaser just gave birth in June? Or did she give birth in April? If April, the timeline would make more sense hah!
> 
> side note unrelated question for everyone - did you all opt in for pet insurance by chance? And if so, recos?


It's not biologically possible for Teaser to have had puppies in June and again in September. It's also extremely unlikely that she could have had puppies in April and again in September as girls cycle typically about every 6 months and gestation is 61-63 days. I would be asking more questions on this ........


----------



## g0ldenb0y (Sep 26, 2020)

HiTideGoldens said:


> It's not biologically possible for Teaser to have had puppies in June and again in September. It's also extremely unlikely that she could have had puppies in April and again in September as girls cycle typically about every 6 months and gestation is 61-63 days. I would be asking more questions on this ........


Thanks. I asked her about this, to which she said something about a Split heat. Is there any way to confirm via papers who the true mom and dad are? I feel like info like that would be pretty easy to (not hide), but mix up, perhaps? When I go pick my puppy up, she will provide the papers is what she said, so I want to know that the health clearances are for the real mom. dad of the puppies.

Thanks


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

g0ldenb0y said:


> Thanks. I asked her about this, to which she said something about a Split heat. Is there any way to confirm via papers who the true mom and dad are? I feel like info like that would be pretty easy to (not hide), but mix up, perhaps? When I go pick my puppy up, she will provide the papers is what she said, so I want to know that the health clearances are for the real mom. dad of the puppies.
> 
> Thanks


If it's a split heat only one instance of the "split" is fertile. AKC will not even register puppies in that short of a time frame out of one dam because it's not biologically possible. Ultimately a DNA test would be the way to confirm but typically the AKC registration is the way you tell who the parents are. I would just ask to see the health clearances and registration papers for your puppy and then you will see who the parents are.


----------



## monica16 (Oct 17, 2020)

This is our little girl from the litter of 17! Would love to reconnect her to her siblings if anyone is close by


----------



## mrgoodbarker (Nov 16, 2020)

monica16 said:


> This is our little girl from the litter of 17! Would love to reconnect her to her siblings if anyone is close by
> View attachment 878634
> View attachment 878635


What’s her name? She looks so much like our Scout.


----------



## monica16 (Oct 17, 2020)

mrgoodbarker said:


> What’s her name? She looks so much like our Scout.


Her name is Woody  haha I know, very boyish. Yes! I think she and scout looks a lot like each other


----------



## Golden floofmother (Nov 15, 2020)

Daphne was born in April last year - 2019... Not April this year to clarify.


----------



## Christy Hennessey (Jun 7, 2020)

monica16 said:


> This is our little girl from the litter of 17! Would love to reconnect her to her siblings if anyone is close by
> View attachment 878634
> View attachment 878635


Where do you live? We have Willow from the same breeding of 17 puppies. We are in Thousand Oaks area.


----------



## Christy Hennessey (Jun 7, 2020)

Christy Hennessey said:


> Where do you live? We have Willow from the same breeding of 17 puppies (RockyXTeaser). We are in Thousand Oaks area.


----------



## monica16 (Oct 17, 2020)

Christy Hennessey said:


> View attachment 878721


Aw!! Precious. I’m in Bay Area


----------



## Cntrylvr555 (Nov 18, 2020)

monica16 said:


> Aw!! Precious. I’m in Bay Area


Hi Monica - we live in San Jose and would love for our Lily to meet her sister Woody,
Nicole


----------



## Sherri.W (Feb 8, 2021)

Just reserved a girl from Joanne at 24K, who else here also recently reserved a puppy from her?


----------



## msheidiann (Jul 17, 2015)

We got our Lucy from Joanne back in fall of 2015. She's a happy, healthy, loyal, sweet as can be golden. Her and my 9 year old son have quite the connection. We adore Lucy. She is a teaser/rocky pup. Joanne isn't the best communicator and a bit scattered, but she is very experienced. We would get another 24K pup in a heartbeat.


----------



## msheidiann (Jul 17, 2015)

We got our Lucy from Joanne back in fall of 2015. She's a happy, healthy, loyal, sweet as can be golden. Her and my 9 year old son have quite the connection. We adore Lucy. She is a teaser/rocky pup. Joanne isn't the best communicator and a bit scattered, but she is very experienced. We would get another 24K pup in a heartbeat.
View attachment 880494


----------



## mrgoodbarker (Nov 16, 2020)

Here’s Scout at 8 months. He has a very nice coat and really good structure. He gets compliments all the time and we are often asked where we got him. He also likes to chew sofa legs.


----------



## msheidiann (Jul 17, 2015)

mrgoodbarker said:


> Here’s Scout at 8 months. He has a very nice coat and really good structure. He gets compliments all the time and we are often asked where we got him. He also likes to chew sofa legs.
> 
> View attachment 880502


He is so cute!!!! Who are his dam/sire?


----------



## mrgoodbarker (Nov 16, 2020)

msheidiann said:


> He is so cute!!!! Who are his dam/sire?


Scout is Teaser x Rocky also. From the litter whelped in June 2020.


----------



## msheidiann (Jul 17, 2015)

mrgoodbarker said:


> Scout is Teaser x Rocky also. From the litter whelped in June 2020.


Awe!!! Lucy was born sept 2015. They look alike!


----------



## g0ldenb0y (Sep 26, 2020)

Here is my boy tucker from a Sept 2020 litter!
Agree it’s difficult to communicate with Joanne and she did not want to provide akc papers / give in depth info on health when I asked multiple times. I still ended up going with her on recommendation from co workers and family as their dogs are healthy and happy. I just think she is very unorganized and prob doesn’t have the time or energy to keep tabs on akc for the dogs.
When we went to pick up tucker, her printer “broke” that day so nobody went home with papers for health on parents of akc. I’ve asked a few times since but each time she ignores.
def pros and cons to going with her - pro is you will get the sweetest most well behaved pup, cons are they may never be legitimately akc registered....


----------



## msheidiann (Jul 17, 2015)

g0ldenb0y said:


> Here is my boy tucker from a Sept 2020 litter!
> Agree it’s difficult to communicate with Joanne and she did not want to provide akc papers / give in depth info on health when I asked multiple times. I still ended up going with her on recommendation from co workers and family as their dogs are healthy and happy. I just think she is very unorganized and prob doesn’t have the time or energy to keep tabs on akc for the dogs.
> When we went to pick up tucker, her printer “broke” that day so nobody went home with papers for health on parents of akc. I’ve asked a few times since but each time she ignores.
> def pros and cons to going with her - pro is you will get the sweetest most well behaved pup, cons are they may never be legitimately akc registered....
> View attachment 880866


True, we never got our AKC papers.


----------



## Bailey_Rae_Golden (Mar 3, 2021)

g0ldenb0y said:


> Here is my boy tucker from a Sept 2020 litter!
> Agree it’s difficult to communicate with Joanne and she did not want to provide akc papers / give in depth info on health when I asked multiple times. I still ended up going with her on recommendation from co workers and family as their dogs are healthy and happy. I just think she is very unorganized and prob doesn’t have the time or energy to keep tabs on akc for the dogs.
> When we went to pick up tucker, her printer “broke” that day so nobody went home with papers for health on parents of akc. I’ve asked a few times since but each time she ignores.
> def pros and cons to going with her - pro is you will get the sweetest most well behaved pup, cons are they may never be legitimately akc registered....
> View attachment 880866


Hi!! Our Bailey is from the same litter!! We totally dropped the ball on getting her littermates info, would love to keep in touch!


----------



## ChrisFromOC (Sep 19, 2018)

The no papers thing seems like a red flag for sure. Cute pups and hope all works out ok though.


----------



## Sherri.W (Feb 8, 2021)

Like others have mentioned, I have a poor experience with Joanne Scott at 24k Golden Retriever. Paid my deposit in January and then few weeks later, she’s gone. Can’t get a hold of her out of the contact method that was working before. (She already confirmed my pick and gender.) I’ve called multiple times across a few weeks time frame, no answer. Left vm, no return call.


----------



## Golden Lover in Fresno (Mar 24, 2021)

We have 2 Rocky x Teaser offspring - brother and sister, not littermates; they were born 2 years apart. Cy was born May 2014 and Gussie, May 2016. Cy is a love and a sweetheart although a bit on the timid side, and quite handsome! Perfect temperment too. We wanted another Rocky x Teaser pup as Cy is such a delight, and when I contacted Joanne she told me I was in luck, Teaser had just had another litter with Rocky. Cy’s a honey but my concerns lie with Gussie. After we bought Gussie we discovered Joanne’s (disabled) husband Steve had died 8 months prior (September 2015) yet his signature appeared on all the AKC paperwork. Obviously a forgery. When we went to pick Gussie up - Teaser was absolutely completely totally skin and bones emaciated- you could count every rib on that poor thing. Joanne had her locked in a kennel but you could see that poor dog was whelped out. She was in no shape to have been bred again. I believe Joanne grossly over breeds her dams and Teaser is a prime example. That litter of 17 brought her a cool $34,000.00 of what I’m sure is tax free money. Joanne is an LVN and I’m not sure she’s still working but IMO breeding Golden’s has become her primary source of income, especially since Steve her husband died, of that I firmly believe. Gussie is not at all like Cy in both temperament and appearance so I doubt Rocky is the sire as Rocky’s offspring seem to have that blocky head like Rocky and our Cy. Cy is lighter in color and Gussie is more reddish. Gussie is not affectionate and not nearly as bright as Cy. They’re supposedly brother and sister but miles apart. At the time of pick-up of both Cy and Gussie I never saw any other golden retrievers on-site, just the dam, Teaser. Joanne lives in the foothills on sprawling acreage - where are all the rest of her dogs she breeds??? Are they locked up in kennels somewhere too? I wouldn’t trust buying from her again. I hate to use the term puppy mill but it’s looking a lot like the case with her after reading all the other posts....


----------



## Golden Lover in Fresno (Mar 24, 2021)

Addendum- we received zero certification with Cy, just AKC registration form and Sales Agreement and receipt for $2000. With Gussie we received this:








So nothing on the sire but certification on Teaser. Teaser’s DOB is listed as 01/06/2012. might notice the DOB for Gussie on the handwritten page differs from the DOB on the AKC form. Teaser was 2 years 5 months old when Cy was born and that was NOT Teaser’s first litter By a long shot. I suspect she’s breeding her dams twice a year. Anyone else have an opinion on this please speak up. I’m anxious to hear what you all have to say with your experiences. Thanks.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

If Teaser had a litter of 17, of course she's going to be emaciated. Feeding 17 puppies...you can't imagine the calories that takes out of a dam. When our bitches have a new litter we feed the moms as much as they will eat, huge gobs of food...and they still get very, very thin. That, alone, would not be a cause for concern about the puppies or the breeder, IMHO.

And sometimes, siblings look and act wildly different. There are a lot of genes floating around in the pedigree, and who knows which ones from what ancestor a particular puppy will get.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

I’m a little confused, the Teaser everyone is referring to was born Jan 2012 and had 2 litters in 2020 once in June at the age of 8.5 yrs and then again in September at 8.75 yrs of which there were 17 in the litter? And no one received AKC registration paperwork?


----------



## Golden Lover in Fresno (Mar 24, 2021)

DanaRuns said:


> If Teaser had a litter of 17, of course she's going to be emaciated. Feeding 17 puppies...you can't imagine the calories that takes out of a dam. When our bitches have a new litter we feed the moms as much as they will eat, huge gobs of food...and they still get very, very thin. That, alone, would not be a cause for concern about the puppies or the breeder, IMHO.
> 
> And sometimes, siblings look and act wildly different. There are a lot of genes floating around in the pedigree, and who knows which ones from what ancestor a particular puppy will get.


My Gussie was NOT born of the litter of 17. I’m sorry Dana, I know I got a bit long winded but very early on in my lengthy post I mentioned Gussie was born May 2016.


----------



## Golden Lover in Fresno (Mar 24, 2021)

SheetsSM said:


> I’m a little confused, the Teaser everyone is referring to was born Jan 2012 and had 2 litters in 2020 once in June at the age of 8.5 yrs and then again in September at 8.75 yrs of which there were 17 in the litter? And no one received AKC registration paperwork?


My point entirely! If we would all put our heads together and construct a timeline I’m wondering if we couldn’t verify the fact Teaser couldn’t physically be capable or whelping all the litters to which she is attributed. . .


----------



## Golden Lover in Fresno (Mar 24, 2021)

DanaRuns said:


> If Teaser had a litter of 17, of course she's going to be emaciated. Feeding 17 puppies...you can't imagine the calories that takes out of a dam. When our bitches have a new litter we feed the moms as much as they will eat, huge gobs of food...and they still get very, very thin. That, alone, would not be a cause for concern about the puppies or the breeder, IMHO.
> 
> And sometimes, siblings look and act wildly different. There are a lot of genes floating around in the pedigree, and who knows which ones from what ancestor a particular puppy will get.


There are ESPECIALLY a whole lot of genes running around when you’ve no actual PROOF the alleged sire is truly the one stated on the AKC paperwork where the breeder’s dead husband’s signature appears...


----------



## mrgoodbarker (Nov 16, 2020)

Not sure if this helps, because I'm just a regular dog owner. I had the pick of the litter from the August 2020 litter which was supposedly Teaser x Rocky. I think that was the litter of 17. The pups were very small. I think Scout was about 6.3 pounds the day I took him home. And I guess this makes sense with such a large litter. I called Joanne a bit concerned about his size, she assured me that Teaser tended to produce pups on the smaller side but that he would end up right around 70 pounds. That turned out to be true. Scout is right at the standard in every respect. He's my third golden. My only concern is that his eyes seem to be a bit more teary compared to my other goldens.

I was interested in getting another golden from Joanne for my parents. She said she was expecting another litter in September, but it wasn't Rocky x Teaser. It may have been from Rebel iirc. So there seems to be some confusion about these litters. I did not get the AKC registration papers. I completely forgot about this. But Joanne was recommended to me from another breeder who I thought was and still think is reputable.

My last male (prior to Scout) came from Faera's Future Classic (who I think sired some great pups). Scout has better structure, a better coat, etc. He is an absolute specimen. We get comments all the time from other owners of goldens. I acknowledge there is some uncertainty about his lines. I don't know how much of the comments in this thread are from people that do know or do not know what they are talking about. I don't what is based in rumor and and what is based in fact. Of course, this would not be an issue if Joanne was more meticulous. At this point, I have just decided that I should be happy that I have a beautiful pup that is seemingly healthy and right within the standard for the breed.


----------



## mrgoodbarker (Nov 16, 2020)

Also, Joanne spent a good 4+ hours discussing the litter with me and how she wanted me to care for the pup before and after I picked him up. This seems contrary to the assertion that she is running a puppy mill that is purely motivated by profit. The "cool $34,000" comment seems a bit misplaced if you consider the cost to the breeder to raise the pups, especially if the breeder is showing the parents.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

It is extremely unlikely for an 8 year old girl to have a litter of 17. I've never heard of a golden litter so large and certainly not out of a senior girl. To that point, AKC literally will not register a litter that large without additional documentation as it's outside of the range of typical litter sizes. The other issue I have noticed in this thread is the timing of the litters allegedly out of Teaser. The explanation up thread was that she had a "split season" and that's how the litters were so close together. That is literally not biologically possible. A split season can occur but in that situation only one instance of the "split" is fertile. So one of those litters of puppies was not out of Teaser but sold as if they were. Again, AKC will not register puppies alleged to be out of the same dam so close together because it is not biologically possible. I have a lot of questions about what has transpired just based on information provided in this thread by puppy buyers........


----------



## Golden Lover in Fresno (Mar 24, 2021)

HiTideGoldens said:


> It is extremely unlikely for an 8 year old girl to have a litter of 17. I've never heard of a golden litter so large and certainly not out of a senior girl. To that point, AKC literally will not register a litter that large without additional documentation as it's outside of the range of typical litter sizes. The other issue I have noticed in this thread is the timing of the litters allegedly out of Teaser. The explanation up thread was that she had a "split season" and that's how the litters were so close together. That is literally not biologically possible. A split season can occur but in that situation only one instance of the "split" is fertile. So one of those litters of puppies was not out of Teaser but sold as if they were. Again, AKC will not register puppies alleged to be out of the same dam so close together because it is not biologically possible. I have a lot of questions about what has transpired just based on information provided in this thread by puppy buyers........


I’m glad to hear I’m not alone! The number of posts from folks who paid the asking price for an AKC registered puppy yet never received documentation is astounding! Like I said, we should put our heads together and construct a timeline of all these alleged litters which I believe would prove Joanne and 24K Goldens is NOT a reputable breeder. She should be held accountable for what she’s doing...


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Golden Lover in Fresno said:


> I’m glad to hear I’m not alone! The number of posts from folks who paid the asking price for an AKC registered puppy yet never received documentation is astounding! Like I said, we should put our heads together and construct a timeline of all these alleged litters which I believe would prove Joanne and 24K Goldens is NOT a reputable breeder. She should be held accountable for what she’s doing...


Unfortunately AKC will not do anything if she is not attempting to register the litters, which it appears she is not. But I'm very much bothered by your statement regarding the forged records on your dog following her husband's death. That certainly is concerning. AKC does take issue with forged documents and may do something about that if you reported it, although if these current and future litters aren't registered there is really no impact. But it could prevent registrations down the road.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

On the deceased husband's signature on the form- just for info, AKC has a POA that people who co-own often sign for each other every year. My daughter and I give each other POA every January, our signatures are notarized, and typically I sign the litter reg paperwork for both of us. This is perfectly permissible if that POA is in place.


----------



## Golden Lover in Fresno (Mar 24, 2021)

I believe POA is nullified upon death, at least I would hope! He’d been dead for months when Gussie was born. There’s also a Melissa Simpson on the registration as Co-owner, whoever that is.

I would also mention that Joanne listed Riverside Veterinary Clinic as the facility which ‘Vet Checked’ the puppies. Am I to believe she drove all those young puppies and mother hundreds of miles to Riverside To be examined? Or that the vets at Riverside drove to Exeter??? Joanne is an LVN and gives the puppies their shots. I’m an RN and do the same, except for rabies, obviously. 

On a side note, Gussie did not have her dew claws removed although that was one of the ‘advertised’ services she was to have come with. I doubt there’s a record of her having been Vet Checked either.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

HiTideGoldens said:


> It is extremely unlikely for an 8 year old girl to have a litter of 17. I've never heard of a golden litter so large and certainly not out of a senior girl. To that point, AKC literally will not register a litter that large without additional documentation as it's outside of the range of typical litter sizes. The other issue I have noticed in this thread is the timing of the litters allegedly out of Teaser. The explanation up thread was that she had a "split season" and that's how the litters were so close together. That is literally not biologically possible. A split season can occur but in that situation only one instance of the "split" is fertile. So one of those litters of puppies was not out of Teaser but sold as if they were. Again, AKC will not register puppies alleged to be out of the same dam so close together because it is not biologically possible. I have a lot of questions about what has transpired just based on information provided in this thread by puppy buyers........


I kind of just assumed an error in transmission. I think the telling is probably mistaken, not that Joanne is faking a 17-puppy Teaser litter (or two). Every play the children's game, Telephone? Yeah, that's what I'm guessing happened here.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

DanaRuns said:


> I kind of just assumed an error in transmission. I think the telling is probably mistaken, not that Joanne is faking a 17-puppy Teaser litter (or two). Every play the children's game, Telephone? Yeah, that's what I'm guessing happened here.


There are multiple buyers on here claiming a Rocky x Teaser puppy from the 17 pup litter when the dam would have been over 8.5 yrs plus there are the two litters June and September 2020 where Teaser is the dam...multiple puppy buyers with consistent stories that don’t make sense. If this is reality, that would be a b!tch line to follow with remarkable fertility.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Golden Lover in Fresno said:


> I believe POA is nullified upon death, at least I would hope! He’d been dead for months when Gussie was born.


The POA may be void upon death, or not, depending on the wording. But in any event, the personal representative of the deceased (often a spouse) may sign documents on the deceased's behalf.



> There’s also a Melissa Simpson on the registration as Co-owner, whoever that is.


Melissa Simpson is Ridgeview Golden Retrievers. I don't think she's been an active breeder since 2012, but she still owns and co-owns a bunch of dogs. If she sold a puppy on full registration to Joanne, it was likely a co-own.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Just for the heck of it- here is the AKC POA- https://images.akc.org/pdf/ASCUP1.pdf


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

SheetsSM said:


> There are multiple buyers on here claiming a Rocky x Teaser puppy from the 17 pup litter when the dam would have been over 8.5 yrs plus there are the two litters June and September 2020 where Teaser is the dam...multiple puppy buyers with consistent stories that don’t make sense. If this is reality, that would be a b!tch line to follow with remarkable fertility.


I saw those as well. If one person referenced it I would say it was an error or a game of telephone. However, there are multiple people up thread referring to the 17 puppy litter.


----------



## mrgoodbarker (Nov 16, 2020)

I think the telephone comment is spot on. I didn't count all of the puppies. But I am sure all of the puppies I selected from were littermates. They all looked exactly the same, were the same size, etc. Having two litters at exactly the same time seems far less likely than a single large litter. 17 is not unheard of. And again, I'm not sure there were 17 puppies. I suppose this could all have been avoided if Joanne followed the formalities in registering the litter.


----------



## Golden Lover in Fresno (Mar 24, 2021)

mrgoodbarker said:


> I think the telephone comment is spot on. I didn't count all of the puppies. But I am sure all of the puppies I selected from were littermates. They all looked exactly the same, were the same size, etc. Having two litters at exactly the same time seems far less likely than a single large litter. 17 is not unheard of. And again, I'm not sure there were 17 puppies. I suppose this could all have been avoided if Joanne followed the formalities in registering the litter.


I’m not sure I’d call registering litters being advertised / sold as and at a price commensurate with an AKC puppy a “formality”! Nor is providing buyers with current certifications including annual eye exams, or vet checks or removal of dew claws, etc. but she’s doing little to none of all that and hasn’t for years / litters, yet is getting away with it.

Can a breeder be considered to be following the COE if breeding a dam more than once a year? I ask out of curiosity...


----------



## Golden Lover in Fresno (Mar 24, 2021)

And I seriously doubt the litter of 17 is an issue of ‘telephone’ as I strongly suspect Joanne is the one who initiated the call!


----------



## amaharjan (May 23, 2021)

Cntrylvr555 said:


> I think we have one of Scout’s sisters! Lily was born 6/4/20 to the RockyxTeaser litter of 17! She has been a pure joy (and is our 3rd golden as well), super smart, loving, a great little sister to our 5 year old lab and wonderful with our children (ages 7, 11 and 13). Joanne has been wonderful and we had a great experience with 24k Goldens!
> View attachment 878495


Was this from the litter on the pickup date of August 1, 2020?


----------



## amaharjan (May 23, 2021)

monica16 said:


> This is our little girl from the litter of 17! Would love to reconnect her to her siblings if anyone is close by
> View attachment 878634
> View attachment 878635


Was this from the litter on the pickup date of August 1, 2020, as well? If so, we have one of her siblings here in San Jose! He was the last one from the bunch!


----------



## amaharjan (May 23, 2021)

mrgoodbarker said:


> Not sure if this helps, because I'm just a regular dog owner. I had the pick of the litter from the August 2020 litter which was supposedly Teaser x Rocky. I think that was the litter of 17. The pups were very small. I think Scout was about 6.3 pounds the day I took him home. And I guess this makes sense with such a large litter. I called Joanne a bit concerned about his size, she assured me that Teaser tended to produce pups on the smaller side but that he would end up right around 70 pounds. That turned out to be true. Scout is right at the standard in every respect. He's my third golden. My only concern is that his eyes seem to be a bit more teary compared to my other goldens.
> 
> I was interested in getting another golden from Joanne for my parents. She said she was expecting another litter in September, but it wasn't Rocky x Teaser. It may have been from Rebel iirc. So there seems to be some confusion about these litters. I did not get the AKC registration papers. I completely forgot about this. But Joanne was recommended to me from another breeder who I thought was and still think is reputable.
> 
> My last male (prior to Scout) came from Faera's Future Classic (who I think sired some great pups). Scout has better structure, a better coat, etc. He is an absolute specimen. We get comments all the time from other owners of goldens. I acknowledge there is some uncertainty about his lines. I don't know how much of the comments in this thread are from people that do know or do not know what they are talking about. I don't what is based in rumor and and what is based in fact. Of course, this would not be an issue if Joanne was more meticulous. At this point, I have just decided that I should be happy that I have a beautiful pup that is seemingly healthy and right within the standard for the breed.


We also got a puppy from the August 2020 litter, specifically, August 1. We were told that his litter was from Peyton x Rebel...we're not even sure now. She won't give us pictures of the parents and based on what I have read on this thread, his parents aren't even Peyton or Rebel. Every time we ask for pictures, it's always, "Oh, my phone broke." We also picked a pup from the litter of 17, but we're getting very suspicious now if she can't provide proper paperwork or pictures of the parents.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

she WON'T give photos? This was almost a year ago do you not have pup already? Or are you saying you don't have reg papers? Do you have a contract that names sire and dam? Call AKC if so.


----------



## amaharjan (May 23, 2021)

She won't!! Every time, she always says that her phone is broken, or her photos from her old phone didn't upload onto her new one. Yes, we've been trying for about a year now, and we don't have anything! All we got when we asked her for the parents was that they were Peyton and Rebel, but from reading the thread above, his parents are actually Rocky and Teaser!!! We have received the pup, but we do not have any AKC reg papers or a contract that names sire and dam. We might just call AKC since we now know who the real parents are and ask for their medical records.


----------



## amaharjan (May 23, 2021)

Cntrylvr555 said:


> Hi Monica - we live in San Jose and would love for our Lily to meet her sister Woody,
> Nicole


Us too! We're in San Jose as well. It would be amazing if our Juno could meet his sisters! Maybe that will help him get over his shyness with other dogs!


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

amaharjan said:


> She won't!! Every time, she always says that her phone is broken, or her photos from her old phone didn't upload onto her new one. Yes, we've been trying for about a year now, and we don't have anything! All we got when we asked her for the parents was that they were Peyton and Rebel, but from reading the thread above, his parents are actually Rocky and Teaser!!! We have received the pup, but we do not have any AKC reg papers or a contract that names sire and dam. We might just call AKC since we now know who the real parents are and ask for their medical records.


Is this the litter referred to on this thread? Too old to breed? The whole 8Ydam and 12Y sire producing 17 live puppies is unbelievable.


----------



## amaharjan (May 23, 2021)

yup, that's the one.


----------



## amaharjan (May 23, 2021)

Prism Goldens said:


> she WON'T give photos? This was almost a year ago do you not have pup already? Or are you saying you don't have reg papers? Do you have a contract that names sire and dam? Call AKC if so.


She gave us basic contract paper work and that was it. We wanted to see the parent's photos but she has not shared with us. Our Juno will be one year soon. We'd love to meet some of his siblings if possible.


----------



## jenniferww725 (Sep 21, 2021)

MrsRedford225 said:


> Of course! Our puppy search became my full time job (one of the few silver linings w/Covid). I learned a lot, with a lot of good guidance from this forum. I kept a detailed spreadsheet with all the breeders I reached out to, along with any communications, pedigrees, clearances, etc. - We will be bringing home a pup around Thanksgiving from a very reputable, wonderful breeder. - With that said tho, I know how frustrating it can be for puppy families looking for a pup from a reputable breeder in CA right now (Thanks, Covid). So, if I can share any of what I learned I'm happy to do so.


Hi Carlos, could you share with me the recommendation list? I am a new user and it's not allowed to PM you directly at this time.
Thank you！
Jennifer


----------



## SoCalNick (Jul 27, 2021)

Hello does anyone have a deposit with Scott’s 24k goldens for their upcoming litter of September/November 2021. I feel it very difficult to communicate with the breeder and get open ended answers to some questions I ask. I feel like sometimes she reply’s but other times she doesn’t. I understand she is a nurse but I just want to make sure I’m doing the right thing. I’ve already put a deposit because it’s been hard for us to find a breeder with a reputation and this place was referred to us by a friend. Does anyone else have info about the breeder?


----------



## Brijones7987 (Oct 3, 2021)

Hi ! Yes I put down a deposit in June of 2021 and I feel like she never responds to my messages so I am not sure what to do. I don’t want to be a pest but also it’s a lot of money.. let me know if you hear anything !


----------



## SoCalNick (Jul 27, 2021)

Brijones7987 said:


> Hi ! Yes I put down a deposit in June of 2021 and I feel like she never responds to my messages so I am not sure what to do. I don’t want to be a pest but also it’s a lot of money.. let me know if you hear anything !


Yea I know exactly what you mean. I feel the same way and I hate being a pest but it was a nice chunk of change this deposit. Do you have the parents real names or ofa data? I haven’t even heard if the puppies have been born yet. The time line she gave me I think they should have been born already.


----------



## Brijones7987 (Oct 3, 2021)

TheCheca’s said:


> Hello does anyone have a deposit with Scott’s 24k goldens for their upcoming litter of September/November 2021. I feel it very difficult to communicate with the breeder and get open ended answers to some questions I ask. I feel like sometimes she reply’s but other times she doesn’t. I understand she is a nurse but I just want to make sure I’m doing the right thing. I’ve already put a deposit because it’s been hard for us to find a breeder with a reputation and this place was referred to us by a friend. Does anyone else have info about the breeder?





TheCheca’s said:


> Yea I know exactly what you mean. I feel the same way and I hate being a pest but it was a nice chunk of change this deposit. Do you have the parents real names or ofa data? I haven’t even heard if the puppies have been born yet. The time line she gave me I think they should have been born already.


no I asked who the mom and dad was and no response. She texted me sept 10 saying “puppies should be on the ground by the end of this month” so I waited until October 1 to text her again and nothing..


----------



## SoCalNick (Jul 27, 2021)

Brijones7987 said:


> no I asked who the mom and dad was and no response. She texted me sept 10 saying “puppies should be on the ground by the end of this month” so I waited until October 1 to text her again and nothing..


Oh that’s no good we need to try and get our deposit back. Or it’s probably just going to be a loss. I’ll try texting her right now and seeing what she says.


----------



## Brijones7987 (Oct 3, 2021)

TheCheca’s said:


> Oh that’s no good we need to try and get our deposit back. Or it’s probably just going to be a loss. I’ll try texting her right now and seeing what she says.


Okay let me know if she responds!


----------



## SoCalNick (Jul 27, 2021)

Brijones7987 said:


> Okay let me know if she responds!


So I have emailed and texted and called her several times over the last two weeks and I have been unable to get a hold of her. I think I am going to ask for my deposit back since she hasn’t provided the names of the Akc parents or any ofa data that I have been asking for, for the last month.


----------



## SoCalNick (Jul 27, 2021)

Brijones7987 said:


> Okay let me know if she responds!


So she finally responded after I demanded my money back. She came up with a new excuse as to why she hasn’t provided the information requested and I felt bad but I held firm and demanded she return my deposit since I been requesting information for over three weeks now with excuse after excuse if she even replied which she hasn’t for the last two weeks. I felt guilty but I have found a more reputable breeder and placed a deposit that I feel extremely more comfortable with.


----------



## Brijones7987 (Oct 3, 2021)

That’s interesting I emailed and texted her as well and still no answer. Did she give you the deposit back? Also Can I ask who u went with instead? I feel like it’s so hard to find a reputable breeder


----------



## SoCalNick (Jul 27, 2021)

Brijones7987 said:


> That’s interesting I emailed and texted her as well and still no answer. Did she give you the deposit back? Also Can I ask who u went with instead? I feel like it’s so hard to find a reputable breeder


I PMd you.


----------



## MrsRedford225 (May 14, 2020)

jenniferww725 said:


> Hi Carlos, could you share with me the recommendation list? I am a new user and it's not allowed to PM you directly at this time.
> Thank you！
> Jennifer


Hi Jennifer, I tried messaging you, but your settings won't allow for any private messages. If you are able to upgrade your membership or adjust your settings, let me know, and I'll try again! Carol


----------



## skjoy (Nov 7, 2021)

MrsRedford225 said:


> Hi Jennifer, I tried messaging you, but your settings won't allow for any private messages. If you are able to upgrade your membership or adjust your settings, let me know, and I'll try again! Carol


Hi Jennifer, can you please share the breeders list. I tried IM but could not as I am new member. Thanks.


----------



## MrsRedford225 (May 14, 2020)

skjoy said:


> Hi Jennifer, can you please share the breeders list. I tried IM but could not as I am new member. Thanks.


I’m happy to share my breeders list, but can only do so thru direct message. Carol


----------



## skjoy (Nov 7, 2021)

MrsRedford225 said:


> I’m happy to share my breeders list, but can only do so thru direct message. Carol


Thanks Carol. I tried starting a conversation with you. Hopefully you can share it through that ... or do you need me to share email via private conversation?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Members can post Breeder referrals on the Forum. There are numerous threads with lists of Breeders in different areas of the US, also various threads discussing breeders.

Available pups/dogs are not permitted to be posted on the Forum, nor website or FB links to sites with available pups/dogs listed.

You may send any information you wish via a Private Message (Conversation) to any member.


----------



## skjoy (Nov 7, 2021)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Members can post Breeder referrals on the Forum. There are numerous threads with lists of Breeders in different areas of the US, also various threads discussing breeders.
> 
> Available pups/dogs are not permitted to be posted on the Forum, nor website or FB links to sites with available pups/dogs listed.
> 
> You may send any information you wish via a Private Message (Conversation) to any member.


Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

You can use the Forum's Search Feature to do a search for Breeders in particular areas or for a specific breeder. 

Threads will come up you can read through.


----------



## MrsRedford225 (May 14, 2020)

skjoy said:


> Thanks Carol. I tried starting a conversation with you. Hopefully you can share it through that ... or do you need me to share email via private conversation?


I will reply to you privately.


----------



## Cntrylvr555 (Nov 18, 2020)

amaharjan said:


> Was this from the litter on the pickup date of August 1, 2020?


Y


amaharjan said:


> Was this from the litter on the pickup date of August 1, 2020?


YES!


----------



## Cntrylvr555 (Nov 18, 2020)

amaharjan said:


> Was this from the litter on the pickup date of August 1, 2020, as well? If so, we have one of her siblings here in San Jose! He was the last one from the bunch!


Yes she was and we live in San Jose and would love to meet up


----------



## mrgoodbarker (Nov 16, 2020)

Scout at 17 months. He’s 67 pounds. From the June 2020 Rocky x Teaser litter.


----------



## Colby112411 (11 mo ago)

Hello ,I’m wondering if any body know anyone who has Am Ch Icarian Oahu’sYer Daddy Nigel lines and Scott’s 24kt Genesis Won Won Jenny l know that Aureus golden retrievers have a stud dog named Seymour on there site but I’ve tried to contact them but it doesn’t go through . I have amazing golden from those lines his name is Colby I’m desperately looking for those wonderful lines .I know Quailwoods owned Nigel but there’s no way to get a hold of Marjorie Blake if anyone can help I would Appreciate it .I’m trying to upload a picture of our Colby Thank you Stephanie .


----------



## Colby112411 (11 mo ago)

Colby112411 said:


> Hello ,I’m wondering if any body know anyone who has Am Ch Icarian Oahu’sYer Daddy Nigel lines and Scott’s 24kt Genesis Won Won Jenny l know that Aureus golden retrievers have a stud dog named Seymour on there site but I’ve tried to contact them but it doesn’t go through . I have amazing golden from those lines his name is Colby I’m desperately looking for those wonderful lines .I know Quailwoods owned Nigel but there’s no way to get a hold of Marjorie Blake if anyone can help I would Appreciate it .I’m trying to upload a picture of our Colby Thank you Stephanie .


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Marjorie is hard to contact. However- if you touch base w Debbie Caudill, Snobird Goldens- I know she speaks to her every month. I'm sure she would pass along a message, or a phone# for you.


----------



## Colby112411 (11 mo ago)

Prism Goldens said:


> Marjorie is hard to contact. However- if you touch base w Debbie Caudill, Snobird Goldens- I know she speaks to her every month. I'm sure she would pass along a message, or a phone# for you.


Thank you so much !😊


----------



## doggo-lover (11 mo ago)

I was wondering about people who have recently tried to get a puppy from Joanne as well. I had put down a deposit with her, but after checking my notes, realized I had gotten a couple of her dogs mixed up with another breeder (never again am I going to trust my past self--I'm going to start triple checking everything), and am having issues getting her to talk about the dam / sire's OFA & pedigree. I want to give her the benefit of the doubt because I know she's an ER nurse and she had seemed so nice when I talked to her on the phone, but also something like just giving me the parent's names should be easy? Open to any PMs about experiences or advice for how to handle the situation.


----------



## mrgoodbarker (Nov 16, 2020)

doggo-lover said:


> I was wondering about people who have recently tried to get a puppy from Joanne as well. I had put down a deposit with her, but after checking my notes, realized I had gotten a couple of her dogs mixed up with another breeder (never again am I going to trust my past self--I'm going to start triple checking everything), and am having issues getting her to talk about the dam / sire's OFA & pedigree. I want to give her the benefit of the doubt because I know she's an ER nurse and she had seemed so nice when I talked to her on the phone, but also something like just giving me the parent's names should be easy? Open to any PMs about experiences or advice for how to handle the situation.


So my family was looking for a dog when the pandemic hit. And puppies were very difficult to find at that time. Long story, but I had a great boy die in 2013, and I identified Linda Isaacson as a breeder that I wanted my next dog from. Turned out that I wasn't ready for another golden until 2020. I thought I was going to get a pup from a specific litter from Linda, but we wanted a boy, and it turned out that litter only had a couple of boys. Linda had close to promised us a pup, and she felt bad when she didn't have a pup for us. So she went out of her way to locate a pup for us.

She found one pup. Another breeder's pick from a litter who was 16 weeks old who she intended to breed but she couldn't keep him because his testicles had not descended. The day we were going to pick him up, that breeder texted me that he was no longer available because she took him to the vet and his testicles had descended, and she decided to keep him.

At this point, and after sharing pics with our kids of the puppy that we lost, we were very discouraged. Linda then said that she knew of a breeder that might have a puppy available. That was Joanne. Joanne had someone who put down a deposit but was on the fence. After conversations with Joanne, she just told me to keep in touch. About a week later, Joanne called me and said that a puppy was available. And because the person who dropped out had the pick of the litter, that I would take his place, and I had his pick. Seemed not that fair, but after all we had gone through I was not going to turn down having the pick of the litter.

So I picked up the pup. It was the much debated litter of 17. He was supposedly from a Rocky x Teaser litter. I don't question that because he looks exactly like his parents. But Joanne did not provide registration papers. And I did not ask for them. I think I just forgot after striking out on other dogs. But the dog we got, Scout, has been a great dog. He's our third golden (and my previously two were from decent lines - one was from Faera's Future Classic). He's the best looking golden we've had. His behavior has also been better as a pup than my other dogs (which were wonderful). So I don't really know what to say other that what I have explained in this post. I think we have a great dog, but he's unregistered. It is what it is.

Here's a recent pic. Good looking dog. And better looking daughter!


----------



## mrgoodbarker (Nov 16, 2020)

He's about 23 inches and 70 pounds. Some people have asked if he's a mini-Golden. Lol.


----------



## sushi (Dec 17, 2011)

I spoke to Joanne a couple days ago and she has a new litter that is 2 weeks old - Rocky (frozen sperm) and Teaser (born 2012) are the sire and dam. Isn't Teaser too old to have litters? Also, reading this thread, looks like Teaser has been had multiple litters over the last few years. Thoughts?

Ridgeviews Shake it for me girl" Pedigree: Ridgeviews Shake it for me girl
Am.GCH Scotts 24k Who Wants To Be A Millionare" Pedigree: Am.GCH Scotts 24k Who Wants To Be A Millionare


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

sushi said:


> I spoke to Joanne a couple days ago and she has a new litter that is 2 weeks old - Rocky (frozen sperm) and Teaser (born 2012) are the sire and dam. Isn't Teaser too old to have litters? Also, reading this thread, looks like Morgan has been had multiple litters over the last few years. Thoughts?
> 
> Ridgeviews Shake it for me girl" Pedigree: Ridgeviews Shake it for me girl
> Am.GCH Scotts 24k Who Wants To Be A Millionare" Pedigree: Am.GCH Scotts 24k Who Wants To Be A Millionare


So in February, she stated to someone here that it was a Teaser daughter who'd been bred- Teaser is 10 years old. It's VERY VERY much more unlikely she had a litter in Nov 2021 and is pregnant again. A daughter makes more sense- only thing is, there's just one teaser offspring on OFA w clearances, and that's a male.


----------



## goldenpaws4Cal (10 mo ago)

This breeder told me they do not test for NCL.


----------



## sushi (Dec 17, 2011)

Prism Goldens said:


> So in February, she stated to someone here that it was a Teaser daughter who'd been bred- Teaser is 10 years old. It's VERY VERY much more unlikely she had a litter in Nov 2021 and is pregnant again. A daughter makes more sense- only thing is, there's just one teaser offspring on OFA w clearances, and that's a male.


Yeah, I don't know what to believe at this point. Joanne told me specifically Teaser is the mom and that Teaser's birth date is 2 years later than what is shown and that she is indeed 8 years old. Anyways, I am not going forward with this but wanted to share my experience here.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Well, she input it to k9data IN 2012, so she couldn't have been born 2 years later. 


Change history for Ridgeviews Shake It For Me Girl



And she put the info on her OFA apps, as well.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I can confirm for you personally that Teaser was born in 2012. She was co-owned by a friend of mine. I am extremely disheartened and concerned about the turn this breeder has taken over the past 4-5 years. This is not the first inconsistency in information provided to puppy buyers (a simple search on here will show you the other concerns) and I would proceed with absolute caution.


----------



## doggo-lover (11 mo ago)

To follow up on my experience, after a lot of unread messages she had told me that Teaser was the mother of the litter (despite earlier her saying it was a daughter of Teaser's, Hannah). I had met another user who had brought home a pup in January who was also told the mom was Teaser, but when Joanne had finally sent her the AKC paperwork, another name was listed instead of Teaser's. I had sent her a few messages about Teaser's age and the fact that the timing of these litters seemed very improbable---she just let me ask for my deposit back (haven't actually gotten it back yet, will be asking her next week since that is when the litter was due to go home) without a word explaining either of these, which makes me think that I caught her in a lie and she just didn't want to admit it.


----------



## bsc095 (Jan 2, 2022)

It really is a bummer, because it seems like this was once a reputable breeder and I found her from an old thread about so cal breeders listed as a good breeder and the website although outdated, said all the right things. It wasn't until after I put my deposit down that I started seeing more negative things about her but some were also still positive and the main complaints were she wasn't getting back to people and wasn't providing the OFA papers. I did start looking for other breeders but did not ask for my deposit back, then was contacted in Nov 2021 that there was a litter with an available girl for me. I texted asking for the OFA paperwork and she sent them so I decided to go with her. The parents were Teaser and Rebel. I did think Teaser was a little old to be having puppies, but then again, I thought if she could still have healthy puppies at that age, it might be a good thing for my puppy. It wasn't until after I brought my puppy home and got the AKC papers in the mail listing a different mother that I found out that she has probably been lying to people for a long time now. And the sad thing is, I'm sure she will continue to find many people eager to take her puppies.


----------



## MrsRedford225 (May 14, 2020)

bsc095 said:


> It really is a bummer, because it seems like this was once a reputable breeder and I found her from an old thread about so cal breeders listed as a good breeder and the website although outdated, said all the right things. It wasn't until after I put my deposit down that I started seeing more negative things about her but some were also still positive and the main complaints were she wasn't getting back to people and wasn't providing the OFA papers. I did start looking for other breeders but did not ask for my deposit back, then was contacted in Nov 2021 that there was a litter with an available girl for me. I texted asking for the OFA paperwork and she sent them so I decided to go with her. The parents were Teaser and Rebel. I did think Teaser was a little old to be having puppies, but then again, I thought if she could still have healthy puppies at that age, it might be a good thing for my puppy. It wasn't until after I brought my puppy home and got the AKC papers in the mail listing a different mother that I found out that she has probably been lying to people for a long time now. And the sad thing is, I'm sure she will continue to find many people eager to take her puppies.


Silly question I know, but isn’t this called FRAUD?!


----------



## bsc095 (Jan 2, 2022)

It's dishonest for sure but she still sold me a puppy so not sure it would me to the level of being a crime that I can contact the police for. I have no written contract. I don't think the promises on her website would count. If I wanted to fight it, I would think my option would be to return the puppy and get my money back. But I have bonded with my puppy and I'm in love with her, so to me it is not an option. So I'm telling my story in hopes people considering her will see it and change their mind.


----------



## goldielynn (Sep 5, 2020)

Not only is age a concern for Teaser, but looking at the history of this thread and others for this breeder, it seems to me that Teaser has had many, many litters, more than comfortable for me.


----------



## bsc095 (Jan 2, 2022)

goldielynn said:


> Not only is age a concern for Teaser, but looking at the history of this thread and others for this breeder, it seems to me that Teaser has had many, many litters, more than comfortable for me.


I don't think she is breeding Teaser at all. She just says the mom is Teaser when someone asks for health certificates because she doesn't have certificates for the dogs she is breeding.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

MrsRedford225 said:


> Silly question I know, but isn’t this called FRAUD?!


Well, you tell me. The elements of fraud are:

a representation was made
the representation was false 
that when made, the defendant knew that the representation was false or that the defendant made the statement recklessly with conscious disregard for its truth or falsity
that the fraudulent misrepresentation was made with the intention that the plaintiff rely on it
that the plaintiff did _reasonably_ rely on the fraudulent misrepresentation
that the plaintiff suffered harm as a result of the fraudulent misrepresentation
So...


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

It might also qualify as mail fraud which I believe is federal because she mailed contradictory, possibly fraudulent AKC papers.....I'm under the impression that any time the postal service is used in the commission of a fraudulent act it's mail fraud?


----------



## MrsRedford225 (May 14, 2020)

FurdogDad said:


> It might also qualify as mail fraud which I believe is federal because she mailed contradictory, possibly fraudulent AKC papers.....I'm under the impression that any time the postal service is used in the commission of a fraudulent act it's mail fraud?





DanaRuns said:


> Well, you tell me. The elements of fraud are:
> 
> a representation was made
> the representation was false
> ...


EXAACCTTLLYY!!!!


----------



## delwilli (Jan 12, 2022)

Thought I would provide some insight as to our experience with Joanne at Scotts24K. We had gotten a pup from her and her husband back in 2007. He was a great boy and lived happily for 13 1/2 years. We have been without a new pup until recently and reached out to Joanne about the possibility of getting a new male. She had a litter born February 4 with 2 males and 6 females (the sire was (Rebel) Scotts24K The South will Rise Again and the dam is (Moxy) Scotts24K Moxy Lily of the Valley. We choose the biggest male (who wasn't all that big at 5 pounds). Brought him home on Saturday and he has adapted well. Sleeps a lot and is very active when up. He is currently eating about 1 cup of diamond naturals large breed puppy food per day and should gain weight quite rapidly. His first vet check will be on April 11. She had another litter at her place and I believe they were born sometime in March. I think there were 3 or 4 pups. Joanne can be a bit disorganized but I was pretty able to get the info I needed. She answers text messages quite rapidly in the mornings. There has been much discussion on the forum about not getting the info on parents and am not sure why as she has always been quite open to questions, you sometimes need to ask twice. I am happy overall with my experience and would recommend prospective dog parents in getting n contact with her.


----------



## bsc095 (Jan 2, 2022)

delwilli said:


> Thought I would provide some insight as to our experience with Joanne at Scotts24K. We had gotten a pup from her and her husband back in 2007. He was a great boy and lived happily for 13 1/2 years. We have been without a new pup until recently and reached out to Joanne about the possibility of getting a new male. She had a litter born February 4 with 2 males and 6 females (the sire was (Rebel) Scotts24K The South will Rise Again and the dam is (Moxy) Scotts24K Moxy Lily of the Valley. We choose the biggest male (who wasn't all that big at 5 pounds). Brought him home on Saturday and he has adapted well. Sleeps a lot and is very active when up. He is currently eating about 1 cup of diamond naturals large breed puppy food per day and should gain weight quite rapidly. His first vet check will be on April 11. She had another litter at her place and I believe they were born sometime in March. I think there were 3 or 4 pups. Joanne can be a bit disorganized but I was pretty able to get the info I needed. She answers text messages quite rapidly in the mornings. There has been much discussion on the forum about not getting the info on parents and am not sure why as she has always been quite open to questions, you sometimes need to ask twice. I am happy overall with my experience and would recommend prospective dog parents in getting n contact with her.
> View attachment 891222


I got answers from her, but they were not the truth which I found out when I received the AKC paperwork. Did you ask her for OFA health clearances? Also, when I picked my puppy up she had dried poop all over her back legs, her nails were super long (probably have never been cut), and she was underweight. So I was not impressed at all.


----------



## bsc095 (Jan 2, 2022)

doggo-lover said:


> To follow up on my experience, after a lot of unread messages she had told me that Teaser was the mother of the litter (despite earlier her saying it was a daughter of Teaser's, Hannah). I had met another user who had brought home a pup in January who was also told the mom was Teaser, but when Joanne had finally sent her the AKC paperwork, another name was listed instead of Teaser's. I had sent her a few messages about Teaser's age and the fact that the timing of these litters seemed very improbable---she just let me ask for my deposit back (haven't actually gotten it back yet, will be asking her next week since that is when the litter was due to go home) without a word explaining either of these, which makes me think that I caught her in a lie and she just didn't want to admit it.





delwilli said:


> Thought I would provide some insight as to our experience with Joanne at Scotts24K. We had gotten a pup from her and her husband back in 2007. He was a great boy and lived happily for 13 1/2 years. We have been without a new pup until recently and reached out to Joanne about the possibility of getting a new male. She had a litter born February 4 with 2 males and 6 females (the sire was (Rebel) Scotts24K The South will Rise Again and the dam is (Moxy) Scotts24K Moxy Lily of the Valley. We choose the biggest male (who wasn't all that big at 5 pounds). Brought him home on Saturday and he has adapted well. Sleeps a lot and is very active when up. He is currently eating about 1 cup of diamond naturals large breed puppy food per day and should gain weight quite rapidly. His first vet check will be on April 11. She had another litter at her place and I believe they were born sometime in March. I think there were 3 or 4 pups. Joanne can be a bit disorganized but I was pretty able to get the info I needed. She answers text messages quite rapidly in the mornings. There has been much discussion on the forum about not getting the info on parents and am not sure why as she has always been quite open to questions, you sometimes need to ask twice. I am happy overall with my experience and would recommend prospective dog parents in getting n contact with her.
> View attachment 891222


Also, I believe doggo-lover had put a deposit down on the same Feb 4th litter and was told that the mother was Teaser after asking for OFA clearances.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Lily of the valley JUST got her ortho clearances- AFTER her litter was whelped. She does not have a proper cardiac clearance. 
There are no eye exams on OFA. https://www.ofa.org/advanced-search?f=sr&appnum=2307360


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

The biggest male was 5 lbs.??? That's pretty odd. I don't think we've ever had a puppy under 10 lbs. when we sent them to their homes.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

DanaRuns said:


> The biggest male was 5 lbs.??? That's pretty odd. I don't think we've ever had a puppy under 10 lbs. when we sent them to their homes.


It gets weirder and weirder..


----------



## doggo-lover (11 mo ago)

delwilli said:


> Thought I would provide some insight as to our experience with Joanne at Scotts24K. We had gotten a pup from her and her husband back in 2007. He was a great boy and lived happily for 13 1/2 years. We have been without a new pup until recently and reached out to Joanne about the possibility of getting a new male. She had a litter born February 4 with 2 males and 6 females (the sire was (Rebel) Scotts24K The South will Rise Again and the dam is (Moxy) Scotts24K Moxy Lily of the Valley. We choose the biggest male (who wasn't all that big at 5 pounds). Brought him home on Saturday and he has adapted well. Sleeps a lot and is very active when up. He is currently eating about 1 cup of diamond naturals large breed puppy food per day and should gain weight quite rapidly. His first vet check will be on April 11. She had another litter at her place and I believe they were born sometime in March. I think there were 3 or 4 pups. Joanne can be a bit disorganized but I was pretty able to get the info I needed. She answers text messages quite rapidly in the mornings. There has been much discussion on the forum about not getting the info on parents and am not sure why as she has always been quite open to questions, you sometimes need to ask twice. I am happy overall with my experience and would recommend prospective dog parents in getting n contact with her.
> View attachment 891222


When did you ask her about the parents? On pick-up day or when you put down the deposit? Also had you put down your deposit as soon as the litter was born, or did she tell you it was because a spot was available?

I had tried to get this information from her numerous times---the day after putting down my deposit, she had said the mother's call name was Hannah, but as soon as I asked for the OFA clearances, she wouldn't answer, and it took two or three more texts over the course of a couple of weeks to finally get one (funnily, her read receipts were on, so I could see she saw my messages). When I DID get an answer, she had told me that she had made a mistake texting me before, and the mother was actually Teaser for the Feb 4th litter. So, she either had multiple litters that were somehow born on the same day, was so disorganized she once again thought she was talking to someone else, or she was lying.

I will say, she was very responsive for texts not related to the paperwork that I was asking for, so I'm thinking if you don't ask her a lot of questions about OFA / AKC paperwork, you will have a better experience with her. I had a good conversation with her on the phone before I had put my deposit down that had more focused on her pup raising experience and that's why I had put it down with her initially. Hope your puppy is just as happy and healthy as your last one.


----------



## monica16 (Oct 17, 2020)

Cntrylvr555 said:


> Hi Monica - we live in San Jose and would love for our Lily to meet her sister Woody,
> Nicole


Hi Nicole,
We have recently moved to San Jose, would love to meet up with Lily! Also, curious how big did Lily end up growing?


----------



## Cntrylvr555 (Nov 18, 2020)

monica16 said:


> Hi Nicole,
> We have recently moved to San Jose, would love to meet up with Lily! Also, curious how big did Lily end up growing?


Hi Monica! Lily is now 23 months and a perfect 54 pounds - she has the most amazing, loving, playful personality and has charmed everyone she met. We couldn't have dreamt of a better family golden to join our family and are often asked by others where she came from as she has grown into a beautiful golden! We'd love to meet up


----------



## mrgoodbarker (Nov 16, 2020)

DanaRuns said:


> The biggest male was 5 lbs.??? That's pretty odd. I don't think we've ever had a puppy under 10 lbs. when we sent them to their homes.


My puppy was 6 pounds. I thought it was small and I called Joanne to inquire. She said her litters tended to produce smaller puppies, but that my male should end up around 70lbs. Two years later, my male is 72lbs.


----------



## mrgoodbarker (Nov 16, 2020)

Scout at 2yo


----------



## mrgoodbarker (Nov 16, 2020)

Weighs 72 lbs.


----------



## googlegirl (Aug 21, 2018)

Prism Goldens said:


> Lily of the valley JUST got her ortho clearances- AFTER her litter was whelped. She does not have a proper cardiac clearance.
> There are no eye exams on OFA. Advanced Search | OFA





delwilli said:


> Thought I would provide some insight as to our experience with Joanne at Scotts24K. We had gotten a pup from her and her husband back in 2007. He was a great boy and lived happily for 13 1/2 years. We have been without a new pup until recently and reached out to Joanne about the possibility of getting a new male. She had a litter born February 4 with 2 males and 6 females (the sire was (Rebel) Scotts24K The South will Rise Again and the dam is (Moxy) Scotts24K Moxy Lily of the Valley. We choose the biggest male (who wasn't all that big at 5 pounds). Brought him home on Saturday and he has adapted well. Sleeps a lot and is very active when up. He is currently eating about 1 cup of diamond naturals large breed puppy food per day and should gain weight quite rapidly. His first vet check will be on April 11. She had another litter at her place and I believe they were born sometime in March. I think there were 3 or 4 pups. Joanne can be a bit disorganized but I was pretty able to get the info I needed. She answers text messages quite rapidly in the mornings. There has been much discussion on the forum about not getting the info on parents and am not sure why as she has always been quite open to questions, you sometimes need to ask twice. I am happy overall with my experience and would recommend prospective dog parents in getting n contact with her.
> View attachment 891222





delwilli said:


> Thought I would provide some insight as to our experience with Joanne at Scotts24K. We had gotten a pup from her and her husband back in 2007. He was a great boy and lived happily for 13 1/2 years. We have been without a new pup until recently and reached out to Joanne about the possibility of getting a new male. She had a litter born February 4 with 2 males and 6 females (the sire was (Rebel) Scotts24K The South will Rise Again and the dam is (Moxy) Scotts24K Moxy Lily of the Valley. We choose the biggest male (who wasn't all that big at 5 pounds). Brought him home on Saturday and he has adapted well. Sleeps a lot and is very active when up. He is currently eating about 1 cup of diamond naturals large breed puppy food per day and should gain weight quite rapidly. His first vet check will be on April 11. She had another litter at her place and I believe they were born sometime in March. I think there were 3 or 4 pups. Joanne can be a bit disorganized but I was pretty able to get the info I needed. She answers text messages quite rapidly in the mornings. There has been much discussion on the forum about not getting the info on parents and am not sure why as she has always been quite open to questions, you sometimes need to ask twice. I am happy overall with my experience and would recommend prospective dog parents in getting n contact with her.
> View attachment 891222


I own Scotts24k Moxy Lilly of the Valley. Joanne is her breeder, I am her owner and I completed all her clearances myself under the kennel name Moxy Goldens (moxygoldens.com). She just had her first litter Dec 4 (after all clearances). 
I am not sure who was the dam in the March litter but wanted to share that background.
Joanne has supported me all through the process as I am a new breeder. The sire is from Kelly Tynan’s Kennel Tygold. He can be found under both AKC and CKC, Riverdance Bazinga (though latest eye clearance is under his CKC number at OFA.org).Kelly has also been amazing, both such great mentors to me. 
I have only good things to say about Joanne. She is very direct and no nonsense and I appreciate that what I see is what I get. Love her lines. I hope that is helpful!


----------



## googlegirl (Aug 21, 2018)

Prism Goldens said:


> Lily of the valley JUST got her ortho clearances- AFTER her litter was whelped. She does not have a proper cardiac clearance.
> There are no eye exams on OFA. Advanced Search | OFA


I think there was confusion about moxy’s first litter. Her first litter was not through 24k but was through Moxy Goldens and just whelped Dec 4, 2022. Sire was Riverdance Bazinga at Tygold. COI estimated between 2-6%
Here is test breeding link to COI estimate ( I hope the link works for you): Genetic information for Test139393 Beau
Please let me know if you are seeing something different somewhere because I’d truly like to clear it up. Thank you so much. 
oh and I have found Joanne to be very professional and her guidance has been in alignment with advice from other breeders of merit.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Advanced Search | OFA







ofa.org




Is this not your bitch? You can see inadequate cardiac, etc-
seeing a COI on a test breeding tells us nothing.


Pedigree: Scotts24k Moxy Lilly Of The Valley SHDN CGC TKI



Scroll back to Feb 4- that is the. breeding that was sold to the poster- Lily of Valley to Rebel.
If I were to have to decide yay or nay based on the actual sold puppies, would imagine something hinky here. Too much smoke .


----------



## delwilli (Jan 12, 2022)

I finally received the AKC registration papers from Joanne on the February 4, 2022 liter. Who the dam actually was was not what she told me all along (Moxi Lilly of the Valley). The sire was Scotts24K The South will rise again (SS00232501) and the dam was Scott24K Lilly of the Nile (SS32154004). Looks like the sire was both my dogs father and the father of the dam. That info coincides with Embark's estimated COI of 27%. I don't believe that this breeding was in accordance with GRCA guidelines.


----------



## googlegirl (Aug 21, 2018)

Prism Goldens said:


> Advanced Search | OFA
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep. That is my female. She has never been bred to Rebel. She has only been bred once and that was in October 2022. Her OFAs are all posted and linked from the K9data page you provided. If you follow the links, here are her OFAs. Advanced Search | OFA
They were all completed by August 11 (the last was her advanced cardiac), 2 months before her first breeding. Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

If you scroll back to the post I mentioned, puppies 'from her' were sold. Whether they are really from her or not who knows.. there's too many 'from so and so' that can't be possible going on there, so- you are a new breeder- be sure to always avoid the impression of impropriety, and do things right. 
Keep your eyes open and do the right thing for YOUR program.


----------



## googlegirl (Aug 21, 2018)

delwilli said:


> I finally received the AKC registration papers from Joanne on the February 4, 2022 liter. Who the dam actually was was not what she told me all along (Moxi Lilly of the Valley). The sire was Scotts24K The South will rise again (SS00232501) and the dam was Scott24K Lilly of the Nile (SS32154004). Looks like the sire was both my dogs father and the father of the dam. That info coincides with Embark's estimated COI of 27%. I don't believe that this breeding was in accordance with GRCA guidelines.


@delwilli I will ask Joanne about this female. I am not familiar with her.


----------



## googlegirl (Aug 21, 2018)

Prism Goldens said:


> Advanced Search | OFA
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not sure what you are looking at but here is the image at the link you shared. Current on eyes and current on advanced cardiac. Thanks, @Prism Goldens


----------



## googlegirl (Aug 21, 2018)

Prism Goldens said:


> If you scroll back to the post I mentioned, puppies 'from her' were sold. Whether they are really from her or not who knows.. there's too many 'from so and so' that can't be possible going on there, so- you are a new breeder- be sure to always avoid the impression of impropriety, and do things right.
> Keep your eyes open and do the right thing for YOUR program.


I agree it is good not to speculate. Good to get the facts.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

delwilli said:


> I finally received the AKC registration papers from Joanne on the February 4, 2022 liter. Who the dam actually was was not what she told me all along (Moxi Lilly of the Valley). The sire was Scotts24K The South will rise again (SS00232501) and the dam was Scott24K Lilly of the Nile (SS32154004). Looks like the sire was both my dogs father and the father of the dam. That info coincides with Embark's estimated COI of 27%. I don't believe that this breeding was in accordance with GRCA guidelines.


If there IS another Lily of anywhere, she has no OFA page... so no clearances. She is also not on k9data. 


delwilli said:


> Thought I would provide some insight as to our experience with Joanne at Scotts24K. We had gotten a pup from her and her husband back in 2007. He was a great boy and lived happily for 13 1/2 years. We have been without a new pup until recently and reached out to Joanne about the possibility of getting a new male. She had a litter born February 4 with 2 males and 6 females (the sire was (Rebel) Scotts24K The South will Rise Again and the dam is (Moxy) Scotts24K Moxy Lily of the Valley. We choose the biggest male (who wasn't all that big at 5 pounds). Brought him home on Saturday and he has adapted well. Sleeps a lot and is very active when up. He is currently eating about 1 cup of diamond naturals large breed puppy food per day and should gain weight quite rapidly. His first vet check will be on April 11. She had another litter at her place and I believe they were born sometime in March. I think there were 3 or 4 pups. Joanne can be a bit disorganized but I was pretty able to get the info I needed. She answers text messages quite rapidly in the mornings. There has been much discussion on the forum about not getting the info on parents and am not sure why as she has always been quite open to questions, you sometimes need to ask twice. I am happy overall with my experience and would recommend prospective dog parents in getting n contact with her.


Much as it'd be nice to give her the benefit of the doubt, there is too much going on here to not make some speculations. I can't imagine ever giving a puppy person the wrong name- Good for you if you can get the answers. Please report back.


----------

